# Rescue Hook for camping/hiking



## Billy02 (May 8, 2018)

Hi, i found these benchmade rescue hooks https://swordsswords.com/benchmade-multi-use-emergency-5-rescue-hook.html, are they good, or has anyone used them, if yes can you kindly share your experience and if you suggest, thanks.


----------

